# Vorurteile China Smartphones (Huawei, ZTE, OnePlus)



## Megatroon (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Community Mitglieder,

heute möchte ich euch etwas zum Thema Smartphones aus China schreiben.
Seit einigen Jahren benutze ich schon Smartphones angefangen beim Iphone 2G, dann Iphone 4 und 5, dann Galaxy Note 3 und zuletzt Iphone 7.

Für mich gab es nie die Wahl zwischen iOS oder Android, beide Systeme haben Ihre Vor und Nachteile, jedoch gab es im Android Lager für mich nur folgende Hersteller:

Samsung, HTC oder LG

Diese 3 waren/sind für mich Android, wenn ich an Android Smartphones denke habe ich entweder ein Bild vom Galaxy S7 oder HTC 10 oder LG G5 vor Augen.
Da ich mit meinem Iphone 7 jedoch nicht komplett zufrieden bin würde ich gerne wieder zu Android wechseln und habe mich daher in Elektronikmärkten nach Smartphones umgesehen.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, das chinesische Hersteller immer mehr in den Fokus geraten und auch immer größere Stände zur Präsentation ihrer Modelle in den Märkten aufstellen.

In unserem örtlichen Saturn Markt gibt es einen sehr großen Huawei und ZTE Stand mit allen möglichen Smartphone Modellen und ich dachte mir ok ein Blick kannst du riskieren.
Jedoch kamen mir sofort die Zweifel durch den Kopf: "Hm ein Handy aus China? Wie da wohl die Qualität ist? Hoffentlich nicht wie bei den verschiedenen Automodellen..."
Wenn ich an Produkte aus China denke, kommt mir sofort der Aufkleber "Made in China" in den Sinn und meist verbinde ich dies mit billiger Qualität oder Verarbeitung.

Nun gut dennoch wollte ich mir die Produkte mal ansehen und was soll ich sagen ich war wirklich erstaunt oder eher gesagt begeistert!
In den wenigen Minuten in denen ich mal verschiedene Huawei Modelle in der Hand hatte, hatte ich wirklich das Gefühl ein hochwertiges Produkt in den Händen zu halten.
Speziell das Huawei Mate 8 möchte ich hier hervorheben: Es war solide verbaut, hatte einen tollen Bildschirm und alles lief sehr flüssig.

Jetzt bin ich soweit das ich sage warum soll ich nicht mal ein Huawei Smartphone (Mate 9)  ausprobieren, besonders die 5,9 Zoll Größe gefällt mir richtig gut, aber es gibt immer noch leichte Zweifel ob ich meine Euphorie nicht nachher doch noch bereue, daher würde ich euch gerne fragen:

Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit Huawei und Co. gesammelt? Wie ist die Langzeitqualität? Und wie verhält sich der Support bei Problemen oder Defekten?

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte! 

Gruß


----------



## claster17 (7. Dezember 2016)

Zu OnePlus kann ich nur sagen, dass es nun, da Google auf Pixel umstellt, quasi die Nexus-Reihe beerbt hat. Also hervorragende Hardware zum günstigen Preis und eine sehr ausgeprägte Community dahinter, die auch Jahre nach Ende des offiziellen Supports weiter die neuesten Updates noch vor den meisten großen Herstellern zur Verfügung stellt. Beispielsweise das allseits bekannte Galaxy S3 von 2012 hat mit CM14.1 schon Android 7.1 erhalten, während Samsungs letztes Update Ende 2013 mit Android 4.3 kam.


----------



## rabe08 (7. Dezember 2016)

Huawei, ZTE, OnePlus sind für den internationalen Markt produziert und weisen eine dementsprechende Qualität auf. P/L ist herausragend.  Echte Chinaphones findest Du hier nicht im Laden. Hier findest Du ECHTE Chinaphones:

China Smartphones: Best Wholesale Cheap Android Phones | Chinavasion
Android handy & Dual SIM smartphone online kaufen | COMEBUY

Einige Marken, die man kennt, aber noch viele mehr. banggood und aliexpress sind auch immer gute Anlaufstellen. Allerdings könnte der Zoll Probleme machen. Da wir gerade dabei sind, Tipp der Woche: Buy Xiaomi Mi Pad 2 16GB | Xiaomi Mi Pad 2 Price | Mi Pad 2 tablet aber bloß keinen Eigenimport aus China versuchen, auch wenn es da noch billiger. Lässt der Zoll zu 100% nicht durch!

Hier noch eine kleine Übersicht:

Needrom


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Dezember 2016)

Also, mal im Ernst:

ALLE Handys kommen mittlerweile aus China, produktionstechnisch.

Die chinesischen Hersteller sind den Amerikanischen teils deutlich voraus.  Guckt euch mal Xiaomi an ...   die haben bereits Geräte wie das Mi Mix auf dem Markt, von dem die westlichen Designer in ihren kühnsten Zukunftsfantasien träumen.  Nur schade, dass diese aktuell nicht hier in Deutschland gekauft werden können  


Ich bleibe derweil erstmal meinem Lumia 650 treu.  Android ist einfach nicht mein Fall.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Dezember 2016)

Die IPhones kommen doch auch aus China.
Die richtig geilen China Phones kommen leider nicht nach Deutschland.
Das MiMix wäre da ein Parade Beispiel.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Die IPhones kommen doch auch aus China.
> Die richtig geilen China Phones kommen leider nicht nach Deutschland.
> Das MiMix wäre da ein Parade Beispiel.



Das liegt schlicht daran, dass die "China" Phones meist auch eben genau für "China" produziert und entwickelt werden. Dort gibt es andere Ansprüche an Design und vor allem Software. 
Xiaomi produziert gar nicht für Europa, daher fehlen bei den Geräten auch die Möglichkeit, LTE hier in Deutschland zu nutzen. Das wichtige Band 20 wird nicht unterstützt. 

Ich sehe diese "China" Phones mit Vorsicht. Haptisch haben sie ordentlich zugelegt, optisch meist eine simple Iphone-Kopie (Die Chinesen fahren total auf das Iphone Design ab!). 
Was an sich gar nicht schlecht ist, da wie man weiß, Apple meist sehr ansprechend designed. 
Aber, und das ist was mich persönlich am meisten stört, die Software ist meist totaler Müll und erfährt auch kaum Updates. Ich kann sicher nicht für alle Hersteller sprechen, aber gerade Huawei hat es ordentlich verkackt bei mir. Und dabei ist Huawei schon eine Marke, welche sich auch International aufstellt. Total verbuggte Software, welche sogar mit Updates an Funktionen einbüßt anstatt sie zu erweitern. Oder die ewigen Pushprobleme welche Huawei plagen, oder die generellen Bugs in der Software, welche einfach nie gefixxt werden. Die Updates werden 20x verschoben obwohl sie schon ein Releasezeitraum bekannt geben usw. 
Und gerade bei den kleinen Fischen bzw den sogenannten "Geheimtipps" wie Elephone und Co, ist nach 2 Miniupdates schluss und du hast ein total verbuggtes Gerät ohne Support. 
Bei den Preisen dieser Phones ist es auch logisch, dass wenn die Hardware schon so gut fürs Geld ist, einfach kein Geld mehr für Software ausgebenen wird. Da wird einfach das nächste Gerät zum Knallerpreis rausgeschi*sen anstatt die vorherigen zu fixxen. 

Versteht es nicht falsch, auch Big-Playern wie Samsung, Apple und co passieren Fehler, diese werden aber sehr wahrscheinlich auch gefixxt, bzw ist die Software von Haus aus schon besser programmiert. Bei meinem Honor 7 (Huawei) sind seit Release Fehler im OS, welche selbst ein Jahr nach Release nicht behoben wurden. Es wurden Funktionen entfernt, Android-Nougat gibts natürlich auch nicht mehr, dank dem tollen "Kirin Soc" und die Mini-Updates (wenn sie denn kommen) sind auch fürn A*sch. Wenn ich da an mein Galaxy S2 denke, wie viele große Updates das bekommen hat und wie aktiv die Community selbst nach 2 Jahren noch war.... 
Das kommt übrigens auch noch dazu, die Community hinter einem Gerät. Und genau das ist wichtig, bei Huawei bzw China-Phones steht man quasi allein da. Sieht man ja schon sehr gut in XDA. 
Nur das One-Plus wäre für mich interessant, da die Community mehr als aktiv ist und das Gerät auch mit gutem Software Support und "anständiger" Hardwarebasis daher kommt.


----------



## keinnick (8. Dezember 2016)

Megatroon schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Produkte aus China denke, kommt mir sofort der Aufkleber "Made in China" in den Sinn und meist verbinde ich dies mit billiger Qualität oder Verarbeitung.


Dann sieh Dir mal die Rückseite Deines iPhones genauer an. 

Hint: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Es ist ein Unterschied ob es durch Kinderhände in China nur zusammengesetzt wird, oder ob die ganze Entwicklung günstig in China stattgefunden hat. 
Dazu kommt, dass Apple soweit ich weiß gar nicht im asiatischen Raum präsent ist. Deswegen gibt es ja auch so viele Fakes dort drüben. 
Und das schöne ist, an den Fakes sieht man dann auch gleich was bei raus kommt, wenn es in China entwickelt worden wäre. Außen Hui, innen Pfui.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe ein Xiaomi Mi Max und bin zufriedener als mit jedem anderen Handy was ich davor hatte (Samsung, HTC,Apple,Sony), besonders Samsung hat mich schwer enttäuscht was de Software angeht.

Das Max läuft 1A schnell und zuverlässig. Akku hält 2 Tage bei viel Nutzung ansonsten 3 Tage. Kein einziges Softwate Problem kein Absturz seit einem Monat.

Die Frau hat ein Huawei Mate 7 und ist auch top zufrieden


----------



## capito (8. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das liegt schlicht daran, dass die "China" Phones meist auch eben genau für "China" produziert und entwickelt werden. Dort gibt es andere Ansprüche an Design und vor allem Software.
> Xiaomi produziert gar nicht für Europa, daher fehlen bei den Geräten auch die Möglichkeit, LTE hier in Deutschland zu nutzen. Das wichtige Band 20 wird nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Das "wichtige" LTE-Band 20 benötigst Du nur auf dem Lande, also, weit außerhalb von Ballungszentren. So wichtig ist das also gar nicht, wenn man in einer Stadt wohnt. Damit meine ich natürlich größere Städte und keine kleinen "Kaffs". Sorry, für die Bezeichnung.
> ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2016)

capito schrieb:


> Das "wichtige" LTE-Band 20 benötigst Du nur auf dem Lande, also, weit außerhalb von Ballungszentren. So wichtig ist das also gar nicht, wenn man in einer Stadt wohnt. Damit meine ich natürlich größere Städte und keine kleinen "Kaffs". Sorry, für die Bezeichnung.
> 
> Und das Xiaomi Mi5 ist ein krasses Telefon...



Da bist du stark fehlinformiert. 
O2 nutzt nur Band 20, die Telekom und Vodafone ebenfalls fast ausschließlich. 
Nur in Großstädten hast du mit Telekom ein paar mehr Bänder zur Verfügung, allerdings auch dort nicht weit und Flächendeckend. Band 20 ist definitiv Pflicht in DE, wenn man LTE möchte. 
Und da Deutschland aus mehr "Kaff" als Großstadt besteht, sieht es nicht rosig ohne Band 20 aus.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (8. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Da bist du stark fehlinformiert.
> O2 nutzt nur Band 20, die Telekom und Vodafone ebenfalls fast ausschließlich.
> Nur in Großstädten hast du mit Telekom ein paar mehr Bänder zur Verfügung, allerdings auch dort nicht weit und Flächendeckend. Band 20 ist definitiv Pflicht in DE, wenn man LTE möchte.
> Und da Deutschland aus mehr "Kaff" als Großstadt besteht, sieht es nicht rosig ohne Band 20 aus.



Hatte bist jetzt mit dem Max nie Probleme "H+" habe ich zu 90% wenn nicht "H" .
Einzigst auf den Autobahn, da ist meist Edge angesagt.  
Mit dem Xiaomi 3S international habe ich auch nicht das Problem da ist auch das Band 20 mit drin.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Hsdpa wird aber nicht mehr ausgebaut und auch da siehts schlecht aus auf dem Lande. Wurde eben durch LTE ersetzt, welches fast flechendeckend ausgebaut ist. 
Band 20 ist ein wichtiger Faktor, welcher nicht auf die leichte Schulter genommen werden sollte. Es sei denn man möchte unterwegs kein Internet haben


----------



## Ash1983 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich kann mich über mein Elephone P8000 nicht beschweren, manchmal muss man es eben einfach mal selbst ausprobieren. 

Gesendet vom Elephone P8000.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Das liegt schlicht daran, dass die "China" Phones meist auch eben genau für "China" produziert und entwickelt werden. Dort gibt es andere Ansprüche an Design und vor allem Software.
> Xiaomi produziert gar nicht für Europa, daher fehlen bei den Geräten auch die Möglichkeit, LTE hier in Deutschland zu nutzen. Das wichtige Band 20 wird nicht unterstützt.
> 
> Ich sehe diese "China" Phones mit Vorsicht. Haptisch haben sie ordentlich zugelegt, optisch meist eine simple Iphone-Kopie (Die Chinesen fahren total auf das Iphone Design ab!).
> ...



Die Chinesen fahren nicht voll auf das IPhone Design ab Apple fährt voll auf das Meinung Design ab.
LTE mit dem 20er Band ist auch fast nur für die Pampa relevant es sei den man hat O2 und selbst O2 hat durch das es plus Netzteil das das 20er Band so gut wie überhaupt nicht nutzte einige andere Bänder.


----------



## jamie (8. Dezember 2016)

Ist aber auch nicht alles Gold, was aus China kommt.
Hatte mal ein Blackview Breeze 2. Das war nicht hochwertig und ging sehr schnell kaputt.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (8. Dezember 2016)

Kann noch die Marke "LeEco" in den Raum werfen, unterstütz alle LTE Bänder und Qualität und Verarbeitung top.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> LTE mit dem 20er Band ist auch fast nur für die Pampa relevant es sei den man hat O2 und selbst O2 hat durch das es plus Netzteil das das 20er Band so gut wie überhaupt nicht nutzte einige andere Bänder.



Woher kommen diese Fehlinformationen? 

Fakt ist, nur in Großstädten/Flughäfen werden TEILWEISE andere Frequenzen genutzt. Dort aber auch nur in einem Bereich von 2! Kilometern Pro Sendemast. Das bedeutet, selbst in Großstädten hast du nicht überall Empfang, sondern nur ummittelbar um den Sendemast. Diese sind meistens an Orten positioniert wo sich große Menschenmengen sammeln. Band 20 ist das einzige Band, was flächendeckend ausgebaut ist. Auch in Großstädten ist band 20 das Primär ausgebaute Netz. 
EPlus hat Übrigens nicht "einige andere Bänder" sondern nur Frequenz 1800Mhz (also nicht mal Band 20, daher auch so gut wie nicht ausgebaut). Und mit der Übernahme durch O2, wurden das Eplus-LTE Netz sogar nach und nach abgeschalten und die Eplus-Kunden surfen über das O2 Netz mit Band 20. 
Soviel dazu. 

Band 20 wird immer das primäre Netz in DE bleiben, weil die Eigenschaften dieses Netzes einfach besser sind. Eine hohe Reichweite sowie gute Gebäudedurchdringungen sind die großen Vorteile. 

Also nix mit "Pampa", das sollte jedem klar sein der auf ein China-Handy ohne Band 20 (800Mhz) schielt.


----------



## blautemple (8. Dezember 2016)

Ja ne ist klar das 20er Band wird fast nicht genutzt


----------



## Atent123 (8. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Woher kommen diese Fehlinformationen?
> 
> Fakt ist, nur in Großstädten/Flughäfen werden TEILWEISE andere Frequenzen genutzt. Dort aber auch nur in einem Bereich von 2! Kilometern Pro Sendemast. Das bedeutet, selbst in Großstädten hast du nicht überall Empfang, sondern nur ummittelbar um den Sendemast. Diese sind meistens an Orten positioniert wo sich große Menschenmengen sammeln. Band 20 ist das einzige Band, was flächendeckend ausgebaut ist. Auch in Großstädten ist band 20 das Primär ausgebaute Netz.
> EPlus hat Übrigens nicht "einige andere Bänder" sondern nur Frequenz 1800Mhz (also nicht mal Band 20, daher auch so gut wie nicht ausgebaut). Und mit der Übernahme durch O2, wurden das Eplus-LTE Netz sogar nach und nach abgeschalten und die Eplus-Kunden surfen über das O2 Netz mit Band 20.
> ...



Zumindest hier im Ruhrgebiet habe ich auf dem MiMix auch ohne 20er Band überall LTE.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Wow interessant. Überall also, das bedeutet alle 2KM steht bei euch ein Sendemast? 
Muss ja interessant bei euch aussehen  

Man kann es auch schön reden, nicht wahr?


----------



## Megatroon (8. Dezember 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten! 

Denke ich muss jedoch etwas grundlegendes erläutern:
Mir geht es hier wirklich nur um die großen bekannten China-Hersteller die ich eingangs erwähnt habe. Klar gibt es noch viele weitere Hersteller, mit günstigen
Smartphones aber da sollte natürlich jedem klar sein das dort nicht die Qualität von einem High-End Smartphone erreicht wird.
Ich habe auch nicht vor ein Gerät zu kaufen welches gar nicht für unseren Markt vorgesehen ist.

Ich interessiere mich eben sehr für das Huawei Mate 9, welches jedoch auch stolze 700 Euro kostet, und da frage ich mich eben kann ich von Huawei die gleiche
Qualität bei so einem teuren Produkt erwarten wie ich es auch von Samsung oder HTC erwarte?
Mir geht es darum ob chinesische Hersteller auch Premium können? Heißt Premium Support und schnelle Updates?

In einem Beitrag wurde bereits genannt das dies bei Huawei nicht immer der Fall ist, ich will nicht 700 Euro ausgeben und mich nachher ärgern.
Ich wäre aber eben auch bereit mal etwas neues auszuprobieren anstatt immer die gleichen Hersteller wie Samsung und Co.


----------



## Intel22nm (8. Dezember 2016)

Megatroon schrieb:


> Denke ich muss jedoch etwas grundlegendes erläutern:
> Mir geht es hier wirklich nur um die großen bekannten China-Hersteller die ich eingangs erwähnt habe. Klar gibt es noch viele weitere Hersteller, mit günstigen
> Smartphones aber da sollte natürlich jedem klar sein das dort nicht die Qualität von einem High-End Smartphone erreicht wird.
> Ich habe auch nicht vor ein Gerät zu kaufen welches gar nicht für unseren Markt vorgesehen ist.
> ...



Dann hättest du besser gleich den Titel so deines Fadens so geschrieben: HighEnd Smartphone für 700+ Euro - taugt das Huawei Mate 9?

Was du als grundlegend bezeichnest, sind doch sehr persönliche Interessen, stimmt´s?



Megatroon schrieb:


> Ich wäre aber eben auch bereit mal etwas neues  auszuprobieren anstatt immer die gleichen Hersteller wie Samsung und Co.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Anderen geht´s genauso, deswegen existieren doch unüberschaubar viele Marken mit noch mehr Modellvielfalt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Dezember 2016)

Huaweis EMUI ist mMn nicht ausgereift, aber defintiv "schick". 
Es sind halt Bugs und mMn unschöne "Features" in der Software, wie beispielsweise:

- Pushprobleme
- Verschwindende Funktionen in den Einstellungen
- Automatisches abdunkeln (und weniger Kontrast) des gesetzten Wallpapers 
- Kalender-App zwar schick, aber erinnert beispielsweise nicht an Geburtstagen, obwohl eingestellt
- Wirklich hässliche Icons in der Statusleiste (nicht die Stock-Android Icons welche Schwarz/Weiß/transparent sind, sondern exakt die gleichen Icons wie auf dem Homescreen) --> sieht einfach unschön aus, wenn auf der Rechten Seite die Icons Schwarz/Weiß/Transparent sind, aber links nicht)
- Im Falle vom P8 / Mate S (vor einem Jahr die Topmodelle) keine Updates mehr
- Auf dem Papier schneller SOC, in der Realtität eher lahm (vor allem in Spielen)
- Nach einem Systemupdate ist defintiv ein Werksreset nötig, da EMUI nicht mit Dirty-Flashs/Updates klar kommt.  Fehlende Funktionen nach Update und mit jedem Update wachsender belegter Speicherplatz die Folge)
- Backup-Funktion welche ebenfalls Pushprobleme verursacht, sollten die Apps mit dem Backup wiederhergestellt werden (also vollkommen nutzlos)
- Viel nutzloser Kram wie eine Spiegel App, Zoom App usw, welche alle allein durch die Kamera-App überflüssig werden
- Kamera kann trotz "leica" Branding nicht mit Samsung S7 und Co mithalten, eher Mittelklasse Kamera
- Lockscreen hat viele Probleme --> es werden kaum Apps unterstützt (letztens erst Spotify-Unterstützung hinzugefügt, lächerlich das so etwas nicht out of the Box geht), hat zur Folge das Third-Party Musikplayer beispielsweise nicht auf dem Lockscreen bedienbar sind
- Lockscreen zeigt keine Benachrichtungen / Infos mehr an sobald Magazin-Unlock deaktiviert wird (Magazin-Unlock ist eine Art Slideshow welche öfter automatisch neuer Bilder aus dem Internet lädt) --> macht gar keinen Sinn


Das sind allein die Dinge die mir sofort aus dem Stehgreif einfallen. Es sind noch mehr dieser Kleinigkeiten, welche ich einfach noch nie bei einem anderen Hersteller gesehen habe. Viele Dinge machen einfach kein Sinn, die Software wird anscheinend nicht mal richtig getestet. 

Abgesehen von der Software ist die Hardware wirklich top, auch was Verarbeitung angeht. Selbst das Mittelklasse Honor 8 ist auf Iphone Niveau was Verarbeitung und Haptik angeht. 
Und was Huawei wirklich gut hinbekommt, ist der Empfang. Das ist auch meinem Kumpel aufgefallen, wir hatten beider vorher Samsung Geräte und in vielen Gebäuden / Orten kaum Empfang (Metall-Halle beispielsweise), dort habe ich nun mit dem Huawei Empfang. 

Insgesamt kann ich persönlich Huawei nicht empfehlen, wenn man einfach ein Homogenes und ausgereiftes Gerät sucht. Auch ist kaum Community vorhanden, die Modbarkeit ist sehr stark eingeschränkt seitens Huawei. Customroms, Fehlanzeige. Das ist ein Punkt welcher deutlich unterschätzt wird.


----------



## Abductee (8. Dezember 2016)

Wenn wir von wirklichen billig Schiene der China-Smartphones reden, werf ich das mal in den Raum:
Android-Backdoor: Schwere Sicherheitslucke in China-Handys entdeckt - Golem.de

Bei Xiaomi, ZTE, OnePlus, etc... hätte ich da aber keine Angst.


----------



## Atent123 (8. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn wir von wirklichen billig Schiene der China-Smartphones reden, werf ich das mal in den Raum:
> Android-Backdoor: Schwere Sicherheitslucke in China-Handys entdeckt - Golem.de
> 
> Bei Xiaomi, ZTE, OnePlus, etc... hätte ich da aber keine Angst.



Das sind halt wirklich die Billo Hersteller.


----------



## fotoman (8. Dezember 2016)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Das sind halt wirklich die Billo Hersteller.


Dann fallen also Huawei, Lenovo und Xiaomi auch darunter?
Immer mehr Smartphones mit Viren - COMPUTER BILD

Und die aktuelle Meldung von Heise ist auch falsch bzw. von ihnen nur geraten:
Adups: China-Billighandys spionieren ihre Nutzer ab Werk aus |
                heise Security
"Betroffen ist der Hersteller BLU Products, dessen Geräte exklusiv auf  Amazon vertrieben werden, aber wohl auch größere Anbieter wie ZTE."


----------



## claster17 (9. Dezember 2016)

Bis auf Google oder die Community bietet niemand schnelle Updates. Bei allen anderen musst du mehrere Monate warten und nach spätestens zwei Jahren kommt gar nichts mehr.

Edit:
Mal als Beispiel:
Sowohl mein OnePlus2 als auch mein Nexus7 2013 laufen seit heute mit Android 7.1.1 und am Montag hat Google erst die entsprechenden Daten dafür veröffentlicht. Zugegeben, es war ein vergleichsweise kleines Update.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2016)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bei Xiaomi, ZTE, OnePlus, etc... hätte ich da aber keine Angst.



Bei allen importierten Geräten hätte ich Angst, da die Zwischenhändler nämlich die verseuchten Roms / Trojaner drauf flashen


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bei allen importierten Geräten hätte ich Angst, da die Zwischenhändler nämlich die verseuchten Roms / Trojaner drauf flashen



Ja jut, aber das ist ja bei quasi jedem Android das Problem ...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2016)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja jut, aber das ist ja bei quasi jedem Android das Problem ...



Bisher höre ich nur von vorinstallierten Trojanern bei importierten Geräten. 
Ein Smartphone was es im Mediamarkt zu kaufen gibt, wird mit Sicherheit nicht davon betroffen sein.


----------



## Spielor82 (9. Dezember 2016)

Hab seit letzter Woche das OnePlus 3T und bin total begeistert davon! Gute Hardware, sieht gut aus, ist schnell, Akku hält lange, sauberes Android ohne Bloatware, Preis/Leistung super. Hab im Grunde gar nichts daran auszusetzen, für mich das zur Zeit perfekteste Handy.

Meine Smartphone Historie: iPhone 4, Nexus 5, iPhone 6S und jetzt das OnePlus

iPhone kommt mir definitiv nicht mehr ins Haus, gerade nach dem Umstieg von Android zu iOS damals habe ich gemerkt wie beschränkt man bei Apple ist. iTunes hat mich sowieso schon immer genervt aber das man zb nichtmal die Icons frei anordnen kann hat mich zusammen mit vielen anderen Dingen nur noch genervt. Deswegen wollte ich dann wieder zu Android. Als das 3T dann angekündigt wurde wusste ich das ist es! und bereue nichts.

Vorurteile hatte ich keine, wird doch heute sowieso alles in China gebaut. Und OnePlus fand ich schon damals interessant als das One rauskam.


----------



## Cuzzle187 (11. Dezember 2016)

Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Bisher höre ich nur von vorinstallierten Trojanern bei importierten Geräten.
> Ein Smartphone was es im Mediamarkt zu kaufen gibt, wird mit Sicherheit nicht davon betroffen sein.



Das stimmt so nicht.
Die Shops flashen illegal eine sogenannte "Shop-Rom" z.b. Gearbest etc. auf das Handy, original bei Xiaomi oder gute anderen Händler machen das nicht.
Aber mit ein bisschen Zeit ist das Handy in 30 Minuten gerootet und geflashed und somit komplett clean mit originaler Rom.


----------

